# Construction Worker Figures



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Picked these guys from EBAY:



https://www.ebay.com/itm/12-Assorted-3-Construction-Worker-Figures-Halloween-Trick-or-Treat-Toys/312020910660?epid=1600924437&hash=item48a5e54244:g:gnUAAOSwpvZaK04D


Very good price. About 70 cents a figure, give or take a few pennies depending on who you order from.



2.5 inches tall instead of 3, but workable. About 5 foot tall in 1/24. Probable 'scale' is 1/29...maybe.



Male and female workers, different races. Most have hardhats, a few do not.



They hold tools ranging from hammers to air guns to shovels. 



Paint job not so great, but works at a distance. Could always be repainted, I suppose.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A bit over 6' in 1:29... was that with or without the base?

Were the women shorter than the men? 

Men average 5' 9" to 5' 10" in us, so with shoes that height is ok. (1:29)

Pretty nice find for us wow factor guys...

Greg


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Height was without the base. 

Men and women the same height.

About half the figures have hardhats that add about 1/8th of an inch to the height.

I figure the women could pass for 1/24-ish.

The rest...well, I've worked with some shorter guys. Or they could be set in the background.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or the women are all Amazons!

I thought the heights looked the same... Average height of a woman in the US is 5' 4" although the construction types might be bigger ha ha!

they scale to about 1:25.5 that's not bad for 1:24 I think.. only about 5' high in 1:24... pretty short...

Greg


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg...

My lovely young daughter is 5'2"...and there are three women at work shorter than she is, plus a couple others only slightly taller. The postmaster (we both work under contract for USPS) has quipped that the office is a 'depository for short women.' 

(we also have a couple seven foot guys there as well; the women find them handy for reaching objects on tall shelves.)


----------

